# SHENYANG | Rich Gate City | 210m | 172m x 2 | U/C



## kanye

by sunghuy


----------



## kanye

by sunghuy


----------



## z0rg

By 北极星愿


----------



## z0rg

By 6-5


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

Does anyone else feel like this is very wide for a 400 meter building ?


----------



## Jay

why isn't this in the construction section? It's already well above ground.


----------



## kanye

^^Supertalls aren't rising yet.


----------



## kanye

by sunghuy


----------



## kanye

Sep 23 by 6-5


----------



## KillerZavatar

"PER FECT BEAUTIFUL" :lol:


----------



## z0rg

By sunghuy


----------



## z0rg

By sunghuy. Nothing new about the supertalls for age, but in general they only expect 1x300m~.


----------



## Eric Offereins

I like the density in this city.


----------



## Elster

Eric offereins - what in your comment should make me want enter this thread ?


----------



## z0rg

By sunghuy


----------



## Maximalist

Some of these buildings work excellently as individuals, but they don't work together as a group. Shanghai understands that in a great city the buildings have to work as a whole, but I've yet to see another city in China that understands this principle.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

^^ That's just your personal opinion


----------



## KillerZavatar

z0rg said:


> New version is out!!
> 
> 426m, 96 floors. Offices.
> 350m, 80 floors. Offices.
> 350m, 90 floors. Hotel and apartments.
> 4x180m, 56 floors. Residential.
> 168m, 53 floors. Residential.
> 156m, 49 floors. Residential.
> 2x120m, 35 floors. Residential.


main tower is cancelled, smaller towers built in its place. the other two supertall plots still alive. phase one looks exactly like it was supposed to look and the plot for the supertall is free on the west. on the east the plot for the other supertall is full of construction worker houses as of 13.4.2014 (last google earth update). for convenience marked the three towers in SSP


----------



## ed500

210m and 172m x 2. Not sure about the other 350m tower? looks like a 100m box in the renders, probably cancelled.






















__





210米+172米2栋！沈阳“华府新天地二期”最新动态


210米+172米2栋！沈阳“华府新天地二期”最新动态,沈阳,城市公寓,写字楼,塔楼




www.163.com


----------



## ed500

U/C, Google Earth image from 19/11/21


----------

